# Follistatin 344 Now is stock - SUPPLIES GOING FAST



## TwisT (Jun 15, 2011)

*

*

* ITS FINALLY ARRIVED FOLKS! AFTER A VERY LONG WAIT THE FOLLISTATIN 344 HAS ARRIVED.*

* 	THIS IS TRUE FOLLISTATIN 344 AT 98% PURITY.*

* WE ONLY HAVE 110 OF THESE IN STOCK SO IF YOURE PLANNING ON WAITING ON ORDERING THEN DONT BECAUSE WE WILL PROBABLY RUN OUT BEFORE THE WEEK IS OVER.*

* 	YOU CAN ORDER IT HERE!*​


----------



## jstnelson2006 (Jun 15, 2011)

Could you post some info on it? If research were to be done with this, how would it be administered? All as one shot? does the effect of the compound last for life? Or is that only when administered with a carrier virus? If not, how long does this "last" and block myostatin?


----------



## dteran61 (Jun 16, 2011)

twist have you guys really teamed up with phil hernon????????????????


----------



## TwisT (Jun 16, 2011)

Not really, we just share the same follistatin source. We are good friends with them.

-T


----------



## dteran61 (Jun 16, 2011)

oh alright my man twist lol!!!!!1


----------



## TwisT (Jun 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TGB1987 (Jun 18, 2011)

Info?


----------



## mich29 (Jun 18, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Info?



pulled this from the website.

[FONT=&quot]Follistatin  also known as activin-binding protein is a protein that in humans is  encoded by the FSTgene.[1][2]Follistatin is an autocrineglycoprotein  that is expressed in nearly all tissues of higher animals.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     It was initially isolated from follicular fluid and was identified as a  protein fraction that inhibited follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH)  secretion from the anterior pituitary, and so was known as  FSH-suppressing protein (FSP). Since then its primary function has been  determined to be the binding and bioneutralization agent of members of  the TGF-? superfamily, with primary focus on activin, a paracrine  hormone (TGF-? member) which enhances secretion of FSH in the anterior  pituitary.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Species[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Human[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Mouse[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Entrez[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]10468[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]14313[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Ensembl[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ENSG00000134363[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]ENSMUSG00000021765[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]UniProt[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]P19883[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]P47931[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]RefSeq (mRNA)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]NM_013409[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]NM_008046[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]RefSeq (protein)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]NP_006341[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]NP_032072[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Location (UCSC)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Chr 5: 52.81 - 52.82 Mb[/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot]Chr 13: 115.24 - 115.25 Mb[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]PubMed search[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]
   [FONT=&quot][2][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Follistatin  also known as activin-binding protein is a protein that in humans is  encoded by the FSTgene.[1][2]Follistatin is an autocrineglycoprotein  that is expressed in nearly all tissues of higher animals.[2] [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     It was initially isolated from follicular fluid and was identified as a  protein fraction that inhibited follicle-stimulating hormone (FSH)  secretion from the anterior pituitary, and so was known as  FSH-suppressing protein (FSP). Since then its primary function has been  determined to be the binding and bioneutralization agent of members of  the TGF-? superfamily, with primary focus on activin, a paracrine  hormone (TGF-? member) which enhances secretion of FSH in the anterior  pituitary.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    *Contents*[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    ???1 Biochemistry[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    ???2 Clinical significance[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    ???3 References[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    ???4 Further reading[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    ???5 External links[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    *Biochemistry*[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    Follistatin is part of the inhibin-activin-follistatin axis.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     Currently there are three reported isoforms, FS-288, FS-300, and  FS-315. Two, FS-288 and FS-315, are known to be created by alternative  splicing of the primary mRNA transcript. FS-300 (porcine follistatin) is  thought to be the product of posttranslational modification via  truncation of the C-terminal domain from the primary amino-acid chain.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    Although FS is ubiquitous its highest concentration has been found to be in the female ovary, followed by the skin.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     The activin-binding protein follistatin is produced by  folliculostellate (FS) cells of the anterior pituitary. FS cells make  numerous contacts with the classical endocrine cells of the anterior  pituitary including gonadotrophs.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     In the tissues activin has a strong role in cellular proliferation,  thereby making follistatin the safeguard against uncontrolled cellular  proliferation and also allowing it to function as an instrument of  cellular differentiation. Both of these roles are vital in tissue  rebuilding and repair, and may account for follistatin's high presence  in the skin.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     In the blood, activin and follistatin are both known to be involved in  the inflammatory response following tissue injury or pathogenic  incursion. The source of follistatin in circulating blood plasma has yet  to be determined, but due to its autocrine nature speculation suggests  the endothelial cells lining all blood vessels, or the macrophages and  monocytes also circulating within the whole blood, may be sources.  Follistatin is involved in the development of the embryo. It has  inhibitory action on bone morphogenic proteins (BMPs); BMPs induce the  ectoderm to become epidermal ectoderm. Inhibition of BMPs allows  neuroectoderm to arise from ectoderm, a process which eventually forms  the neural plate. Other inhibitors involved in this process are noggin  and chordin.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     Follistatin and BMPs are also known to play a role in folliculogenesis  within the ovary. The main role of follistatin in the oestrus/menstrus  ovary, so far, appears to be progression of the follicle from early  antral to antral/dominant, and importantly the promotion of cellular  differentiation of the estrogen producing granulosa cells (GC) of the  dominant follicle into the progesterone producing large lutein cells  (LLC) of the corpus luteum.[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]    *Clinical significance*[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     Follistatin is being studied for its role in regulation of muscle  growth in mice, as an antagonist to myostatin (also known as GDF-8, a  TGF superfamily member) which inhibits excessive muscle growth. Lee  &McPherron demonstrated that inhibition of GDF-8, either by genetic  elimination (knockout mice) or by increasing the amount of follistatin,  resulted in greatly increased muscle mass.[3][4] In 2009, research with  macaque monkeys demonstrated that regulating follistatin via gene  therapy also resulted in muscle growth and increases in strength. This  research paves the way for human clinical trials, which are hoped to  begin in the summer of 2010 on Inclusion body myositis.[5][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     A study has also shown that increased levels of follistatin, by leading  to increased muscle mass of certain core muscular groups, can increase  life expectancy in cases of spinal muscular atrophy (SMA) in animal  models.[6][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]     It is also being investigated for its involvement in polycystic ovary  syndrome (PCOS), though there is debate as to its direct role in this  infertility disease.[/FONT]

* THIS PRODUCT IS NOT FOR HUMAN USE NOR IS IT INTENDED TO TREAT  PREVENT OR CURE ANY DISEASES. EXTREME PEPTIDE WILL DENY ANY ORDER IF WE  FEEL IT WILL NOT BE USED TO THE CONDITIONS SPECIFIED IN OUR DISCLAIMER  WHICH IS AGREED UPON BEFORE ENTERING THE STORE*


----------

